# Chacoan tegu isn't eating.



## Emiliano zarco (Feb 26, 2017)

I got a chacoan tegu about a week ago, and he hasnt eaten anything. He comes out to bask and explore a bit. And hes active. But ive tried to feed him so many things and he doesnt seem interested. Ive tried superworms, crickets, turkey, fruits and vegetables. And nothing seems to work. Im getting nervous because hes starting to look way skinner then when i first got him. Any advice why he wont eat?


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Emiliano zarco said:


> I got a chacoan tegu about a week ago, and he hasnt eaten anything. He comes out to bask and explore a bit. And hes active. But ive tried to feed him so many things and he doesnt seem interested. Ive tried superworms, crickets, turkey, fruits and vegetables. And nothing seems to work. Im getting nervous because hes starting to look way skinner then when i first got him. Any advice why he wont eat?


Would you post a photo of him please? Normal for them to not eat for a bit when in new surroundings. Also, winter slowdown varies among individuals. Being skinny, however, is not good.


----------



## Emiliano zarco (Mar 20, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Would you post a photo of him please? Normal for them to not eat for a bit when in new surroundings. Also, winter slowdown varies among individuals. Being skinny, however, is not good.


All good now ! He finally ate and hes doing great almost went a month without eating, thats why i was getting nervous


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Emiliano zarco said:


> All good now ! He finally ate and hes doing great almost went a month without eating, thats why i was getting nervous


Great to hear that.


----------



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

Try leaving him in a quiet area alone to eat something? He may be a shy eater! ^-^


----------

